# let&#039;s here some chatter!



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

out today.saw some jellies,devil's urn,mayapple sprouts and even a very slow moving garter snake.maybe false morel,but stepped on it. starting to feel good. fogwhisper,where are you?miss your pep! morels through positive thinking can't hurt.GOOD LUCK to everyone! who finds the first one?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm going out searching this weekend. I just started shrooming last fall so I have never even searched for morels. I will be searching just north of Albany. Good luck everyone


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The earliest I found a morel in Central NY was 4-20 of last year and it was a warm spring. I've been at it since '03. Usually don't start popping till second mowing of the lawn. I start looking after the first mowing. Good luck. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

i know i'm early ,but why not get the excitement going? got the bug and spend time in the woods anyway.ticks are bad again this year in southern finger lakes.thanx for some chatter! HEY GEO,you gave me an idea.it doesn't need it ,but i think i'll fire up my mower! ha ha ! thanx again guys!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Been harvesting and feasting on ramps. Trout lilies and trillums have emerged but no blossoms. Black cohosh also emerging. Spring beauty and coltsfoot are blooming. Still early methinks but coming on strong. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't wait to get after them! Turkey hunting season starts May 1st so I'll be a bit distracted, but am feeling confident in harvesting both turkeys and morels! Be safe in your explorations and as I always say (when hunting season is open) wearing some bright orange clothing is a good idea.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey jcumo, I'm in lake george area. Been scouting around and researching. It sounds like morels can be anywhere but looking in bottomland with elm/ash and limestone soils is a good bet. I'm thinking along the hudson river might be a good bet in our area. Any other ideas? Never found a morel yet in this area as I just moved up here last summer but hoping to this year. Also I went down south a few days ago and springs a couple weeks ahead down near boston so does it make sense to see when people find them down south and then know we're a week or 2 away?.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

This past weekend I was looking in southern Dutchess county, right about where the USGS says there's supposed to be limestone bedrock. Checked a wooded area where I identified some (I think) elms and tulip trees, as well as a spot I identified via Google maps as an abandoned orchard. Too early still--no trillium blooming, no flowers on the apple trees, and skunk cabbage just popped, but I did see a couple false morels and devil's urn in the woods, so there's some mycelial activity going on. 

A question for the group about elms. Given Dutch elm disease, will it be rare to find elms in the woods? Also, elms are supposed to be very broad-crowned, but as these were growing around other trees they seem to have gotten a lot taller than broad. From the bark and base of the trunk I believe these were elms, plus I checked out some dried leaves around the area, which looked like elm leaves (far as I could tell). Is there another species of tree that I'm possibly confusing for an elm here?


----------



## shroomann (Apr 18, 2013)

found one small blonde in Dutchess County. It has begun!!!!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

sheazang I just got into mushrooms this past fall so I have never even tried looking or morels. I have some very active mushroom land for the fall species. Hoping I luck out in the spring too. I have a couple of spots in mind on some state land and there is very rustic woodsy camp ground I know that has a lot of ash and elms near lake lazurne. Good luck. Ill be posting if I find anything


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

shroomann--can you give any details about the habitat? I was just in Dutchess county this weekend and didn't see anything. Haven't found morels yet--I want this to be the year! (I'm not the old guy in my avatar; that's Joe Biden, it's an image from another site's comment profile.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't look for morels, that is usually a lost cause, look for the trees that morels crave. There is only a small number of tree species that morels crave or need. It is a lot easier finding the right tree species than to just randomly look on the ground. Not saying you won't find them that way but finding the right trees is more productive.
Keep a journal of where you find morels. Each year use that spot as a target as you search surrounding areas either to or from said target. After a while you will get a better feel for what terrain works best for your area. I find a journal is invaluable. My journal has ; Species,Date, Air Temp, General weather conditions, Locale, Surrounding habitat, and Comment. Ground Temp is useful to many veteran hunters but I ain't that hard core.


----------



## shroomann (Apr 18, 2013)

spanielmander- locations I don't like giving away! However, if you are clever, Route 9D will take you there! Stoney?


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

shroomann--thanks! I definitely don't expect you to give any locations away--that would defeat the purpose of "hunting" and diminish the rewarding feeling I'd get if/when I find them. I was more asking about general habitat qualities--what trees, the lay of the land, what elevation. 

geogymn--I've done about all the research I can about what trees they like. I'm having some difficulty identifying elms, but I've found a bunch of abandoned apple orchards that I hope will pay off. I've also looked around some old tulip poplar in Fahnestock state park, right next to the blooming trillium (which is a good indicator that the timing is right, I've read). I've also looked at USGS data to find where limestone bedrock is predominant, as I've read that they like sweeter soil. I have a feeling that if I keep at it, I'll find them. For now though, I'm just burning gas and calories!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Span man, I'm sure you checked out Elm in google images but.... Elm generally have no lower branches, one main trunk which splits off into two or more smaller verticle trunks. Slippery Elm appears to be a smaller version of the American Elm. Look for Elm that is dead and just starting to lose its bark. I will often check out a hundred dead Elm and not find a single morel but my biggest mother lode finds have been under dead Elms. I found close to 100 yellows under single Elms on a couple occasions.
Old Apple orchards don't guarantee morels but it is a good place to look and I have had good luck with old apple trees. It seems that there is always an Ash by the Apple tree that produces morels. Check your orchards several times during the season. I have good luck under Ash without any Apple around also.
My earliest finds are under Poplar.
I won't find any morels till after the trillums blooms.
I have no knowledge or imput about soil PH but I never find morels in greasy soil. They like water but don't like their feet to stay wet.
The first one is the hardest. Persistance generally pays off. Enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Saw both a trout lilly and trillium bloom yesterday in the Valley of the Sauquoit. Still a wee bit early methinks.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks gym. I haven't been looking for ash but it seems like that's a major indicator in this area from what you and others are saying. Soon as we get some significant rain I feel like they'll pop.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Warming up tomorrow and Sunday, heading out Monday to get familiar with the geography of some new spots.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

A friend said he found about a dozen Vepa conica in southern Madison County.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the Upper Mohawk. Found about 50 Verpa today, morels should be close behind.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

what county is the upper mohawk and how close behind? I am near lake george and have been looking (alot) and nothing not even a verpa. Also I went down to the catskills 2 days ago and nothing there either. Any tips?


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

I have found verpa conica alot in the past but never morels. Are the habitats the same or is the indication of verpas appearing more of a timing thing that morels will soon follow in other places?


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

sorry for all the posts! but.... I forgot another thing as well.... In the adirondacks there's not too much elm, a bit of ash, a bit of apple orchard.... does anyone have experience in the adirondacks as to where morels grow otherwise???? I assume apple orchards, elm, ash and bottom land are good but anything else??? The only good elm/ash/apple habitat in my area is on rivers/lakes, but can they also grow in the mountains a little later in other habitats?


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

I GOT REAL LUCKY ABOUT 6 YRS AGO AND FOUND AN AREA THAT HAD GOTTEN BURNED OFF,PICKED ABOUT200,LEFT THAT MANY,NEVER FOUND ONE THERE AGAIN,NEAR CONKLINGVILLE DAM,AMAZING WHERE THEY WENT,I KNOW NOBODY ELSE FOUND THAT AREA.I LOOK FOR THE SAME AREA AS YOU SHEAZANG,PLUS AREA'S WHERE THERE WAS A BRUSH FIRES IN AND AROUND PINE GROVES


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Upper Mohawk = Oneida County
The Verpa i noted were bohemica,which from a distance looks like morels which got the old heart pumping.
The place I found said Verpas is proven morel ground, which is why I was there, so yes they like the same habitat.
The Verpa bohemica is sometimes called the early morel and usually appear right before the morels pop.The only time I
found a morel in the Adirondacks was under a big black cherry, there was about 8 of them and they were big and a little too mature. Was on a slope heading down to the Black River. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

this site a little confusing for me (techno challenged)didn't see my post of 8greys in seneca county monday.Sheazang..everybody seems to have different things they go by and i try to listen and try all.one of my older shroom buddies told me down hill from RR tracks(limestone ballast) and farmers fields (some use limestone dust to change ph) don't know if coincidence but the greys were in open woods acouple hundred feet below both.i may have just got lucky with some early ones but i'll take it! could use more rain but none till next week.GOOD LUCK!!! BY THE WAY,my ''buddies'' go seperate ways during morel season.hmm


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

All right, everyone, let's explore this limestone thing. The following link is a USGS map of what bedrock is where in New York State (to zoom, hold SHIFT and click; a click alone will open a page of information about the bedrock type you've clicked on:

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/sgmc/ny.html

The aquamarine color is limestone bedrock. Find the places where you've found morels and let's see if it was an area with limestone bedrock.

(latitude and longitude of your cursor position are at bottom right of this map; you can go to Google Maps and find the coordinates of your locations by RIGHT clicking on the Google map and selecting "what's here?")


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow. My best place last year seems to be in the limestone bedrock area. BTW all under ash. ~ kim


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

By the looks of the map, it's a miracle I've ever found a mushroom. No limestone in Ohio where I grew up or where I hunt in NY. There are a lot of factors, most of which are shrouded in mystery. :wink:


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

span man i've seen the maps too.but limestone has been quarried and spread everywear and still is.it's a main ingredient in mortar for all masonry work and therefore in very high demand.every very small community had a lime processing ''mill''for foundations of houses and barns.another possible tip,check old road signs ,some of these still have lime in there name. this uncertainty is the thrill of morels.i love it! always ,good luck and take care!!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

A friend in a local foraging group just posted they found morels in Saratoga county!


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Oneida co. 3hrs and 2 false morels and thats it. I think there waiting for the next good rain.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

still finding some but have to scrounge thru debris to get ones that aren't dried out.looks like rain dance may finally pay off.have good feeling about a sourge after the rain.will keep dancing. good luck!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

hey guys just found my way back here.found two yellows wed, left them to grow a bit with the rain today.I don't think the ph of the bed rock helps much because the plant life above can change that quite a bit.the morells root system (forgot the proper name) doesn't go very deep . I go by the trees and plants near by to determine the soil ph. good luck


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Hi all, found 16 today under poplars. Mix of both colors. Biggest was 5 inches.Surprisingly not dried out. Near Rochester.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

fogwhisper,good to have you back. loved your enthusiasm all last summer.what plants do you look for ?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

rosta,you might have a springfed area.poplars like there moisture.and thank you! you reminded me of such a spot i found late last summer that saved my bolete season last year cause of dryness.should of checked for morels a week ago.i'll check it this weekend but this rain should get my regular spots poppin'. thnx again and happy hunting!


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Been out since the rain. Still no morels, despite checking many many likely areas, but I found a huge patch of wood ear jellies, auricularia auricularis (or something like that), pretty tasteless but nice to eat some wild fungus. Also don't forget to look for fiddleheads while your out for morels, I just picked over 5 pounds this morning at a single large fern patch. 
How late can you still find morels? Am I right in thinking this rain will bring some up?


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

7 more yesterday. Worked very hard for those. If you want to call it a work :-D Wonder what will next week bring.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

yellows are really trying but been dry. going to favorite area monday,expecting good things by what i've seen.only half inch of rain but this is usually moist area . been selfish so far but sharing is a thrill for me,just like garden and canned goods.fingers crossed ! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## shoshanadh (May 12, 2013)

I'm in Tompkins County and have never looked for morels but want to give it a try. Any advice?


----------



## therogue (May 12, 2013)

Still finding plenty here in ct. 82 on Saturday. 42 more today. Some were a little past but very nice finds none the less. I'm coming up your way next week. Save me some....please. I will send pix in a sec.


----------



## therogue (May 12, 2013)

I apologize about the photos. Trying to send but I have found it almost impossible. Oh well. I just wanted to share some love from Ct.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Lynkage thanks for the welcome .I've only found like three places to find morels.I look under dead elms and populars.I can name some plants I see in the area but don't know if that helps anyone ...wild leaks,mayapple,ferns,wild mustard thats all i can think of off hand.going to check a spot were I found some last year and see if there up yet sheazang the rain deffinatley helped them pop.Oh and just to let everbody know I found 8 ticks on me after my hike two were biting before I found them, got them before they had a chance to sink there misserable little heads into me thou  good luck everyone.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Went hunting in saratoga, only found some dryads saddles, no morels. Then on my way home outside a friends house a huge morel was sprouting out from under the edge of his cement porch! Go figure. Anyway, my first morel! Yeah! Fogwhisper, I second the ticks, found some as well today.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Spent a few hours out in Saratoga as well. Was hoping the cold would have the ticks less active but I had them crawling all over me. Found some chicken from last year still clinging to the tree. Staying hopeful.


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Walked over 2 miles and hunted several areas. Zip...Nada. Thats the beauty, you never know.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

very dry here.last few years it seems to rain all around but misses us.almost 3 weeks into it here,hoping for rain but doesn't look good...went out today for an hour but too much work to do.still smiling and always look forward to chanterelles and boletes.hope everyone keeps in touch for those too. happy hunting!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Was out looking for some morels today and my wife snapped a pic of these. I didnt go over and look. But it looks like a clump of oysters starting out. Its in my spot I forage on lunch so Ill check on them monday.


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, nice shot!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Found a ton of oysters over lunch. Sad that I didnt have more time in the woods. Bet I could have found a ton more.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Found a bunch of fresh reishi. Great medicinal mushroom and also edible when this young.


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Jcumo- those look like the angel wing variety, nice, I find those in spring some as well.
How do you post pics like that and get it to display right in the post???
Also, I was thinking do you know any forages that take place in our area?? (South adirondacks) It'd be fun to organize one maybe even getting a local mycologist to come out too??? Think there'd be interest?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Sheazang - There is a group that has started up. They have a Facebook page. If you have FB friend me and I can invite you. https://www.facebook.com/jeremy.cumoletti So far its not very active but I did see they scheduled a group hike. As far as posting images you need to upload them to some other site. Then you can get the link to the image and post it here using the image button that you have wile posting.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice oysters, look like they aren't buggy either! Is that Birch Polypore I see in the background?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Geogymn they were pretty nice. There was a downed poplar with a few more pounds on it still that I left because the bugs had gotten to them and they were starting to rot a bit. The few in the back were some young reishi. The oysters were out every where. Hopefully I can get back out there soon.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe this cooler weather will keep the bugs at bay. My mistake for misidentifing your Ganoderma lucidum for a Piptoporus betulinus. I ran into one troop of Oysters but they were shot. Good to see someone having great luck! Enjoy the hunt! Geo


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo, can oysters be confused with anything else(poisonous or inedible)? i'm sure i've found them but not real familiar and always extra cautious.any info would be appreciated!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Lynkage - It doesnt take much to be safe with oysters. Most beginner books and guides refer to them as the safest gilled mushroom you can go after. They range in color in size a lot but they have gills that run all the way down the almost nonexistent stem. The only thing you can really mistake them for are closely related shrooms that just dont taste very good. With a little research you would feel safe to go after them. They are a good one to know since they pop up pretty much whenever things arent frozen. I have even heard of people finding them in the winter when there was a little warm spell.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

jcumo,thanks for the info.i've got a half dozen books and research on the computer but ever cautious.was always 95% sure of what i found but any doubt when it comes to shrooms is enough.attempted to go out this morning but driving rain and sleet changed my plans in about 20 minutes.talking about a weather change! thanks again!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Linkage, I concur with jcumo. All I would add is that it is rare to find them before the bugs do. Good Luck and enjoy the hunt. Geo


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for the quick responses guys!kinda stuck in the house here.windy and raw outside.was ready to hook up A/C 2days ago and now i'm thinking wood stove.hey,i've heard oysters make great soup.any cooking thoughts or recipes?ugly weather always gets me in kitchen mode!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Oysters everywhere! My son was pretty impressed with todays haul.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

sweet!!!!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Nice haul!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

went out yesterday,nothing.4weeks today since first find.morels might be done here.but curiosity peaked as to oysters.any more info about where they prefer to grow,do they dry well,and favorite cooking methods would be great ! start looking for chants in a month or so and need to fill the void.hope all's well and happy hunting!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

They dont dry well but I have heard they freeze well. They are a pretty mild mushroom. I took a bunch to a cook out and grilled them. So far that has been my favorite. Buttered them up good with some salt and pepper and put them on the flames. People liked them and were wrapping sausages in them. 

They grow on dead poplars. Sometimes they can be pretty high up. They are normally firm enough that you can use a stick to get them off the tree and catch them on the way down.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

can't go wrong with butter,salt and pepper.less is more! don't quote me on that.haha!thanks jcumo,love the grill thing.


----------



## julkie (May 28, 2013)

Found my first morel ever, Orange County New York! It was a pretty gray. It was all alone though. the ramps are done here and I just pickled my last batch. :-?


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats Julkie hope you find many more


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

julkie,congrats! i pickle all kinds of stuff but never ramps. are you using a special recipe or just a standard brine?i tried a ramp pesto a couple weeks ago , mmmmm! been out a bunch last few days and nothing but weeds and ticks.and i'm real glad to be immune to poison ivy. hate to give up,but gotta catch up on a bunch of stuff.still looking forward to chanterelles! GOOD LUCK TO ALL !


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Linkage - I have a friend who pickles everything. I brought him some extra oysters the other day and he was excited saying he was going to pickle them. Have you ever pickled mushrooms. The idea doesnt sound too appealing to me.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

jcumo,i've pickled store bought buttons out of boredom but wild shrooms would be a waste.so i'm with you.anything i don't eat right away i like to dry and save for winter.risotto,soups and wife makes a great stuffing.it sounds like everyone will keep in touch for the season.sounds great and happy hunting!


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Hi. Went out to pick some fresh oysters, thinking this wet and cool weather would produce some. There was lots of old ones only. To my surprise found first bolet and russula of the year. So excited.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

we never talk anymore.i'm liking the rain we're getting.last years chants came on real well early.we feasted for a week or so with tons of little ones waiting in the wings.maybe the best onset ever,but weather dried up quickly and shrooms withered fast.the whole summer seemed to stay that way.you never know and can't trust a weatherman.take care and good luck!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Last year was my first year with mushrooms. I had great luck finding tons of wild fungus. I kept hearing about it being a bad year and was excited for this year in hopes to see what a good year would look like.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Congrats rosta I need to get into the woods and have a look


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

hey rosta,what kind of bolete?


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

My 4 year old came in the house freaking out yesterday saying he found a huge lion's mane. It was some kind of coral. It was pretty big (3lbs-ish) He was dissapointed but it was great to see him getting excited about foraging. I have read that chicken starts growing now but last year I didnt find any till late august. Has anyone found chicken this early in the season before?


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

So, i thought it is way too early. But i went to check my spots anyway. And i did find 18 bolet edulis today. Lots of chants but none bigger than a dime. Left all of theme there to grow. Lots of snails in the woods. Any edulis bigger than 3 inches was owned by snails. Get out there :wink:


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

good for you rosta!i thought it early too. took a quick peek at one of my spots on friday but nothing. i'd better get back out there.what habitat did you find the kings in? and what area of the state? i've been known to ''weed'' snails and slugs off a patch of little shrooms to give them more time, but like my veggie garden,''weeds'' come back! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys,
With all this rain the summer season is definantly kickstarted. I found yesterday:
Hypsizygus Tessalatus (beech oyster), on a birch tree stump, 2 with caps close to 12 inches across!
Laeteporous sulphurus (chicken mushroom), never found this in spring in 12 years of hunting, decent size one.
Also got some good artist conks and chagas (I make tea with them).
Theres LBMs everywhere starting to come up which makes me think i'll start looking for the summer species like chanterelles, boletes etc. Enjoy the rain everyone, I know the shrooms are!!


----------



## lithic hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

2 years ago I had a bumper crop of chants and trumpets, I was even finding chickens while deer hunting in Oct. 
Last year, not so much. I'm holding out hope for a great season and hopefully be able to find/eat a bi-color bolete! I found one last year, but didn't know they were edible.


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

Lynkage, I found 22 more bolet edulis today. Some very clean and nice. All in evergreen forests near Rochester, NY. Some russulas too. Now i have more than i can eat, working on it though. I think we will have productive month of june. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

rosta, lucky you! went out after work yesterday to a good spot close to home,nothing yet but didn't have much time.2 years ago,this spot was loaded with so many varieties, i was overwhelmed.that was a wet season.have to check more places,rain again tomorrow so probably no work.yeah! i've found extra boletes dry real well for winter use and holiday presents.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

anybody! found a shaggy mane growing in a driveway at work yesterday. seems way early for those. ever find them this early??


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

No personal experience but according to David Fischer they usually fruit from late spring through early summer and then again in the fall.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

thanx geo.you made me dig out a D.Fischer book i keep on the cookbook shelf.the rest say autumn.but some are finding chickens,chants and kings already.odd year maybe.rained out today,headed to woods shortly.skeptical and hopeful at the same time. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

me again.any thoughts or opinions on fairy rings? lawn is loaded!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

If your " Fairy Rings " are Marasmius oreades, you're in luck. This was one of the best finds I ever had with them. It was at a school yard in early summer. They're great made into a Cream Gravy and served over Flaky Biscuits. 



<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/SCAN0029_zpseeaa49f2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>
<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/SCAN0027_zps9fbf231e.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## sheazang (Oct 20, 2012)

Finally, oysters are in up here (warren county, south adirondacks). Found 8 pounds or so on a single tree! and since it was cooler, not many bugs. Young and perfect. I found many more oyster trees while driving, but had to pass them up since I don't like them dried and I already have a giant sack full now in the fridge.
I have frozen maitake and chickens successfully, anyone frozen oysters??? 
Are you guys finding boletes around spruce or what?, none around here yet i've seen.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice find on the M. oreades. Just keep an eye out for the Sweating Mushroom (Clitocybe dealbata), they hang out with the Fairies. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

thank you guys!this is maybe my eigth season hunting.i started with chants because they were easy to identify and abundant.looked for morels to but took a couple years to find first.then i moved to boletes and hedgehogs.i've always been wary of anything with gills.didn't have the confidence and always found plenty of the others.now i'm looking to expand but still nervous.would never forgive myself for making a mistake that hurt friends or family. thanx again for input!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

geo,does the sweating mushroom grow in rings too?i've studied on the difference in stems and gills but want to cover all bases.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Many mushrooms grow in circles as the mycelium searches outward for substanence, including C. dealbata. The tough pliable stalk of M. oreades is a key characteristic.
You might want to buy the bible of fungophiles, "Mushrooms Demystified" by David Arora. He is from California so the book favors Western mushrooms but it is a great cover to cover read which gives one a greater understanding to this hobby. Unfortunately the only thing one learns about any subject that one delves into is that the more you learn the more you realize how much you don't know. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

true geo.thanks again!


----------



## jcumo saratoga (Oct 17, 2012)

Went on a hike near lake George over the weekend. Lots of Oysters, Reishi, Boletes, and many many others I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

that's great jcumo!nothing of interest here yet but haven't spent much time.i'm gonna have to make some time.enjoy those for me.take care.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

must admit i was a little sceptical of the eludis reports(no offense).seemed real early.but found bunches today.most under white pine,a few under poplar.the bugs and slugs have been eating well.brought home maybe a pound and a half,critters got five times that.sorry i doubted! also found a few scaber stalks.good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## rosta (May 10, 2013)

This is from two weeks ago. I know it is very early.


----------

